# Homemade Japanese Tonkatsu Sauce



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2019)

*Tonkatsu sauce*
1/8C each Apple and Plum puree
1/4C Ketchup
1/4C Worcestershire
2t Soy sauce
2t Oyster sauce (optional)
1t sugar
Blend everything together well.
*** Make this sauce a day or two before.
It needs time for the flavors to meld and taste right.
Makes a very tangy and fruity Tonkatsu sauce.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2019)

Sorry, I'm just cutting individual recipes out of their original postings with complete meals.
Makes it easier to link them in my Recipe Index.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 29, 2019)

Pardon my ignorance but what would one use this for?

Thanks...  JC


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2019)

Its the Japanese equivalent to our Ketchup.



> https://pickledplum.com/tonkatsu-sauce/
> 
> *What does this homemade Tonkatsu Sauce go with?*
> Now, there are a few no-brainers when it comes to pairing this sauce with a dish. The historically intended use is with Japanese breaded pork cutlets.
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonkatsu_sauce

https://savorjapan.com/contents/more-to-savor/a-guide-to-tonkatsu-japanese-pork-cutlets/


----------



## hondabbq (Jul 30, 2019)

I used to work for a Japanese chef. we would sit and have a staff meal together everyday. He decided on what we were having for lunch. One of my faves was shrimp tonkatsu. We would put deep fried shrimp on a bun with tonkatsu and lettuce and tomato and mayo.


----------

